# Bike Test - Einsteigerbikes 04.2010



## RST_Europe_Team (15. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

wie so manchem bekannt, ist das im aktuellen Bike Magazin (Ausgabe 04.2010) der Einsteigerbereich ein wenig ausgeleuchtet wurde. 
Im Test waren unter anderem Einsteigerbikes der Preisklasse um  500,-, welche mit RST Gabeln und Gabeln der Konkurrenz ausgestattet wurden. 
Das Test Fazit des Bike Magazins für die Federgabeln von RST war denkbar schlecht. Die Tester bemängelten dass die Gabeln kein 
Dämpfungsverhalten aufwiesen und somit auf Abfahrten für einige Schrecksekunden gesorgt hätten - "...in der Löwengrube kann es seinerzeit nicht spannender gewesen sein.".
Wie beurteilt ihr Forumsteilnehmer solch eine Stellungnahme - sprich einen Test von  499,- Bikes auf den Trails rund um den Gardasee.
Es ist klar dass das Bike Magazin zur Vergleichbarkeit alle Bikes über die gleichen Trails "jagt", oder aber wird von der Preisklasse etwas zu viel erwartet? 

Wir stellen uns einmal recht offen der Kritik und versuchen auch mal die Leser zu Wort kommen zu lassen.
Wie viel Einfluß hat für Euch das Bike Magazin wenn es um Neuanschaffungen geht?

Auf spannende Antworten wartet euer RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (15. März 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ............
> Wie viel Einfluß hat für Euch das Bike Magazin wenn es um Neuanschaffungen geht?
> ...




Moin,

Bikebravos sind für mich ein grober Überblick für die Teile, nicht mehr nicht weniger. 
Es ist immer wieder schön die Lobgesänge der Tester mit den Realitäten in MTB Foren zu vergleichen, aktuell die RS Revel. U Turn, die schon nach wenigen KM zum Service muß, im Test aber wieder mal fast zur Jahrhundertgabel gekürt wurde oder der 1500 Km Dauertest irgendwelcher Teile, ist das nach 1500 Km wirklich schon ein Dauertest ??? Und nicht zu vergessen die manchmal nicht nach zu vollziehenden Ab- und Bewertungskriterien .

Pro der Bikemagazine sowie auch der MTB Foren ist, das hier der Hersteller das Feedback für seine Teile aus der breiten Masse bekommt und gezwungener Maßen darauf reagieren muß um weiter im Markt zu bleiben...frei nach dem Prinzip, "die Masse bewegt mehr als ein einzelner Quäker am Telefon des Herstellers".

Für RST stelle ich mir die Frage, was werdet ihr ändert um beim nächsten Test in der selben Kategorie genauso gut dar zu stehen wie die anderen, ein Fünkchen von irgendwas ist ja an jedem dran.......alleine das wissen der Tester mit "nur" einer RST Gabel unterwegs gewesen zu sein scheint ja nicht zum schlechten Ergebnis geführt zu haben, ansonsten nur noch mitmachen wenn die Komponenten nicht für den Tester ersichtlich sind.....Blindtest

Ob die Erwartungen der Tester zu hoch sind.....selber ausprobieren, vom eigenen Rad mal auf ein MC Kenzie oder Fish.... sonst irgendwas von Real umsteigen. 500,-  Radtester sollten auch im Alltag kein besseres Material fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (15. März 2010)

Hi,

wäre eventuell gut für diejenigen zu wissen, die die Ausgabe nicht ihr eigen nennen, um welche RST Produkte es sich hier handelt.

Ich bin in den letzten Jahren 2 mal mit RST Gabeln gefahren: Einmal GILA (Mit Lockout) die zwar nicht berühmt, für die Preiskategorie in der sie als Gabel allein spielt durchaus brauchbar war; d.h. zum Touren und moderaten Trailsurfen.
Das andere war eine aus dem höheren Preissegment, ich meine es war eine Megaan Air, die sich problemlos mit meiner Marzocchi MX Comp messen konnte, mir sogar unterm Strich eine ganze Kante steifer vorkam. Das Vorderrad klebte mehr.

Ich find allerdings gerade bei den günstigen RST Gabeln die Werksseitige abstimmung immer malwieder problematisch; da wäre eventuell nachbesserung angesagt.


Halte aber auch allgemein nicht viel von Bikebravos, geschweigedenn von diesem sinnbefreiten Bashing von Herstellern wie RST (oder auch Suntour...) in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

die im Bergamont verbaute Gabel ist die RST Gila T verbaut (Modell mit Vorspannungsverstellung) und im Ghost die RST Gila ML (Modell mit mechanischem Lockout) - diese Gabeln sind in der Tat sehr gÃ¼nstig und somit einfach aufgebaut und ohne DÃ¤mpfungsmedium ausgestattet.
Die als angenehmer empfundenen Konkurrenzmodelle sind etwas teurer, deswegen aufwÃ¤ndiger aufgebaut - das nur zur Info.
Nur die Aussage die sehr zÃ¤h arbeitende Gabel die somit DÃ¤mfung vorgaukelt wÃ¤re besser al eine gut funktionierende ohne DÃ¤mpfung ist streitbar.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist es am Hersteller zu entscheiden welches Budget fÃ¼r die (Feder-)Gabel eingerÃ¤umt werden kann.


Mais schrieb:


> Ich find allerdings gerade bei den gÃ¼nstigen RST Gabeln die Werksseitige  abstimmung immer malwieder problematisch; da wÃ¤re eventuell  nachbesserung angesagt...


...bei manchen Herstellern wird manchmal am Kunden vorbei spezifiziert - manchmal drÃ¼ckt aber auch der Markt den Spielraum der Hersteller. Bestes Beispiel sind Kinder- oder JugendrÃ¤der: die dÃ¼rfen nichts kosten und sollen sÃ¤mtliche Features der "groÃen" Bikes haben mit FG, Nabendynamo, StVZO Ausstattung & co. - heraus kommen 24" UngetÃ¼me mit 17kg Lebendgewicht.

@ ollo: der Einsteigerbereich bietet aber einenrecht guten Sart in die MTB Welt - wir haben schon auf FahrrÃ¤dern (nacktes MTB) gesessen die fÃ¼r â¬ 299,- Euro Ã¼ber die Ladentheke gehen und tollen FahrspaÃ vermitteln - aber eben fÃ¼r den Bereich fÃ¼r den sie vorgesehen sind. Wir wÃ¼rden mit so einem Bike nie 1000km im Dauerregen spulen, geschwige denn einen verblockten Trail ansteuern - die Bikes sind fÃ¼r Kids oder eben Leute die mit ihrer Family an SchÃ¶nwetter-Wochenenden einmal 30km Genussradeln wollen.

Wie viele Menschen gehen mit solch Material wirklich ins GelÃ¤nde & wie viele haben in Deutschlands Norden zB. Ã¼berhaupt die MÃ¶glichkeit einmal ins GelÃ¤nde zu kommen?

Zum Schnuppern bieten die Bikes dann doch ausreichend MÃ¶glichkeit - und wenn der Rahmen passt kann man spÃ¤ter eventuell noch ein paar Upgrades installieren 

Auch der Rahmen hat â¬69,- gekostet und die Teile die sich Ã¼ber die Zeit in wohlgefallen aufgelÃ¶st haben, wurden peu a peu durch "taugliche" ersetzt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/581302 - ursprÃ¼nglich werkelte hier eine Shimano Deore LX BJ. 1994 mit Magura Louise BJ. 2003. Gefahren wird immer noch mit 24 GÃ¤ngen 

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Taiwan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (16. März 2010)

@RST 

da gebe ich Dir Recht, das gutes nicht Teuer sein muß. Die Frage ist, wenn ich schon auf Sündhaft teurem Material unterwegs bin, kann ich dann einigermaßen Neutral überhaupt etwas bewerten das unter dem "Niveau" liegt. Und wenn das Auge des Testers eine RST sieht anstatt einer RS, geht er dann vorbehaltlos an den Test?? Gleiches haben wir mal mit der SR Durolux und einer 3 mal so teuren Gabel gemacht, Decals ab geklebt und ein bisschen getarnt,  dem Interessierten erzählten wir, wir  hätten da zwei Prototyp von xy....Allgemeine Reaktion auf die Preiswerte Gabel..."die Funktioniert klasse, Super ansprechen, könnte nicht unterscheiden welche die teurere ist usw."

In der Tat die Einsteiger Bikes werden nicht wirklich im ruppigen Gelände gefahren.......sind immer nur zum Glück die leichten Kinder die mit ihrem 149,- Downhill Bike hier über selbstgebaute Kicker Hämmern .........Norddeutschland ist nicht Finale oder Torbole....ja leider, aber auch gibt es üble Spielwiesen mit Gefälle


----------



## Mais (16. März 2010)

Deichdropping ist ja eine bisher physikalisch unerforschte Region des Bikeeinsatzgebietes... 


Ich find, dass sich gerade auf dem Markt der Einsteigerbikes einiges getan hat in den letzten Jahren. Ich selbst fahre z.B. seit Jahren (und das trotz Gewicht >100kg) mit Alivio V-Brakes und paar ordentlichen Bremsbelägen. Sicher ist das nicht das selbe, wie ein 203mm-Rotor der von 'ner Magurabremse malträtiert wird, aber wenn man entsprechend vorausschauend fährt ist auch das überhaupt kein Problem.
Es ist weder leicht, noch exklusiv, aber funktioniert eben. 
Und das ist das, was ich vielen der günstigen Gabeln auch unterstelle: Sie können das wofür sie ausgelegt sind und was dem Preis angemessen ist, egal ob das jetzt ne RST Omega ist, oder ne Suntour XCR! Ich bin da schon weit grottigeres gefahren... und letztendlich ist auch ein Fahrrad nur so gut wie derjenige der draufsitzt. 

Denn mal im ernst: Wer sich wirklich Gedanken drüber macht, was er fährt, kauft sowieso höherpreisiges, egal von welchem Hersteller - und da bietet auch RST mittlerweile wieder einige Interessante und Preiswerte Alternativen zum Markenmainstream. 

Ich selbst grübele gerade über eine RST F1RST nach, da bei der Italienieren die ich mein eigen nenne doch die Standrohre inzwischen ziemlich gelitten haben...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. März 2010)

@ ollo: persönlich, an meinen Bikes, fahre ich nichts unter einer XTR - ein Splien der meinem Custom- & Tunig Zeitalter entspringt. Nur bei den Verschleißteilen kommt der Schwabe in einem durch und man fährt dann doch mal eine XT Kassette 
Und auch wenn ich Materialtechnisch ein wenig verwöhnt bin was den Alltag angeht, so steige ich doch gerne von diesem hohen Ross herunter wenn ich günstigeres Material probiere - mit der "High-End-Funktion" im Hinterkopf freut man sich doch um so mehr, wenn auch im Einsteigerbereich eine gute Geometrie zum Einsatz kommt, die Gabel auch Stoßspitzen wegnimmt wenn man mal ein paar Treppenstufen im Flug nimmt und eine schöne Basis zum Einstieg in den Sport gegeben wird.
Ob jeder da versucht objektiv an Bewertungen zu gehen ist natürlich schwierig...
Oh, und ja, die Kids mit den Kickern habe ich heutzutage verdrängt... die nach zehn Metern in der Luft und perfektem Nosedive mit anschließenden Faceplant sich über abgerissene Federgabeln und Steuerrohre ärgern, was die Hersteller da mal wieder für ein Sch*** konstruiert hätten... 

@ Mais: ja, es hat sich einiges getan. Und auch die gute alte V-Brake ist immer noch up to Date wenn es um Gewichtseinsparungen und reine Bremskraft geht. Mann sollte nur nicht in haariges Gelände damit gehen, wo exakte Bremspunkte gefragt sind 

Und danke für das Lob - am Gardasee sind wir ja auch und da kann die F1RST mal ausgiebig befingert werden 
A prospos - da kann man das pure Gegenteil vom Einsteigerereich sehen - höchstpreisige Bikes, die vorrangig zum promenieren missbraucht werden, Scheibenbremsen die auf Asphaltabfahrten abgeraucht werden. So was solls auch geben. Warum die Leute dann ein MTB fahren bleibt deren Geheimnis, aber Moment - da gibt es ein Leuchtstreifen am Horizont: 29er!!! 

In diesem Sinne einen gelungenen Abend!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ollo (17. März 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> ..........Warum die Leute dann ein MTB fahren bleibt deren Geheimnis,
> 
> In diesem Sinne einen gelungenen Abend!
> 
> Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.



.............Hauptsache die Haare liegen 


ich habe den Test gestern gelesen und das was ich in Bezug auf Objektivität meinte, meinte ich bei den Testern oder gehörst Du zu den Testern der Bike   auch ich freue mich vom Highend Bike mal wieder auf ein Preiswertes aber dennoch gut Funktionierendes Bike zu steigen, Stichwort Hartje /Conway Hardtail, oder Simplon Zion, tolle Räder ..........und wenn ich dann endlich mal die Storm Air in den Händen halte 

 bzw. im Rad und auf dem Trail habe, denke ich wird sich wieder einmal bestätigen, das für den nicht Profibiker Preiswertes Material genauso gut Funktioniert wie gehypte Teile die 2-3 mal so Teuer sind


----------



## tombrider (17. März 2010)

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn die Bike Bikes anspruchsvoll testet und Grenzen aufzeigt. Es ist ja schon wichtig für den Käufer zu wissen, was noch geht und was nicht mehr. Wenn alle Billig-Bikes gleich schlecht sind, dann weiß der Käufer, daß es sich unter Umständen lohnt, mehr zu investieren. Wenn es innerhalb der Billigheimer bessere und schlechtere Gabeln gibt, dann ist das auch eine wichtige Erkenntnis. 
Ob man dann im Einzelfall mehr Wert auf bessere Schaltung usw. oder eine bessere Gabel legt, ist natürlich vom Einsatzgebiet und der Fahrweise abhängig.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. März 2010)

Wer in einem Test von 500 Euro Rädern erwartet das da ne Gabel mit vernünftiger Technik werkelt der hat einen massiven Denkfehler. 
Das Stichwort "Reibungsdämpfung" kommt mir da spontan in den Sinn. 

Genau so frage ich mich wie 40mm ungedämpfter Rebound für Schrecksekunden sorgen können. Wenn bei ner (schlecht eingestellten) teuren Gabel die High speed Zugstufe krallt passiert u.U. exakt das Gleiche  Da sind die geneigten Dämpfer dann wohl noch voll des Lobes ob der gelungenen Abstimmung. 

Ich persönlich erachte eine funktionierende (!!!) Zugstufendämpfung über Öl als das Minimum an Notwendigkeit für ein sinnvolles Fahrverhalten. Wenn die sich bis ins 500 Euro Segment durchssetzt bin ich glücklich.
Am besten auch nicht mal extern verstellbar, beugt Anwendungsfehlern vor.

Wie die alte MX Comp quasi, mit der waren so viele Leute glücklich, sie konnten einfach nix dran versauen 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Würde ich die Bravo kaufen, wäre sie Klolektüre. Ich kaufe im Normalfall ältere Gabelmodelle aus dem ehemaligen Hochpreissegment und modifiziere das Innenleben ad gusto.


----------



## Schildbürger (21. März 2010)

Sollte es tatsÃ¤chlich RST Federgabeln geben die funktionieren?
In meinem Crossrad war eine RST, die federte nur wenig, 499â¬.
In dem meiner Tochter ist eine Capa T6, nach ja, fÃ¼r ihre Zwecke reicht es, 340â¬.
Eine RS Judy 100TT auch mit Stahlfeder und Elastomer funktionierte DEUTLICH besser in meinem 1. MTB, 399â¬, im Angebot.

Meine Schwiegereltern fahren in Ihren CityrÃ¤dern RST "Federgabel" die sind bocksteif, da federt fast nichts!

Alle FahrrÃ¤der lagen / liegen in der Preisklasse bis 500â¬!

NatÃ¼rlich sind alle kein Vergleich zu meiner Magura Laurin, aber das ist auch eine andere Liga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. März 2010)

SchildbÃ¼rger schrieb:


> Sollte es tatsÃ¤chlich RST Federgabeln geben  die funktionieren?.....


 
  Hallo SchildbÃ¼rger (wir hoffen das ist nicht sprichwÃ¶rtlich zu nehmen),

  leider markt man an deiner Aussage, dass es einfach hingenommen wird  dass die Gabeln zÃ¤h bis gar nicht funktionieren und dann einfach der  schwarze Peter dem Hersteller zugeschoben - das ist eine sehr einfache LÃ¶sung.
  Viele Endverbraucher geben sich sehr schnell zufrieden.
  Woran liegt es denn dass die Gabeln nicht funktionieren? An  schlechter Herstellung nicht, eher an falscher Abstimmung und  nicht vorhandener Wartung.
  Im Preisbereich â¬ 500,- macht sich kaum ein Hersteller oder HÃ¤ndler daran, dem Kunden  die korrekte Feder(-hÃ¤rte) in dessen Gabel zu packen - dank  Standardabtimmung  auf 80kg, sind die Gabeln fÃ¼r viele Menschen (vor allem wenn bei  aufrechter Sitzposition kaum Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet) knallhart abgestimmt -  die Gabeln bewegen sich kaum, also lautet die SchluÃfolgerung: man hat ein sch*** Produkt bekommen.
 Dass man mit wenigen Handgriffen aus Frust Lust machen kann, daran denkt  niemand... 
 Dann kommt noch das HauptÃ¼bel dazu - die Kunden sind entweder nicht  gewillt eine Wartung an ihren RÃ¤dern machen zu lassen und fahren das  Material bis es sprichwÃ¶rtlich abfault   (als Mechaniker macht man so seine einigen Erfahrungen...) oder der HÃ¤ndler  Ã¼bersieht gerne mal die Gabelwartung bei der Inspektion.
 So braucht man sich nicht zu wundern Ã¼ber gefrustete Kunden, die mit ihren "Starrgabeln"...

 Und was das â¬ 399,- Rad angeht - ein steinaltes Bike wÃ¼rde ich nur sehr ungerne zum UVP. verkaufen .

 Bei Fragen und Anregungen stehen wir natÃ¼rlich wie immer gerne zur  VerfÃ¼gung!!! 

 GruÃ vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Child3k (25. März 2010)

Zu der Sache, von wegen falsche Feder etc ...

Also meine Mutter hat auch ne guenstige Gabel (allerdings von Suntour) in ihrem Crossbike verbaut. Die federt wie von Schildbuerger beschrieben quasi nicht bzw extrem wenig - und das Beginn an und auch wenn man sich mit Schwung und vollem Gewicht draufwirft. Einstellen kann man an den guenstigen Gabel meistens so gut wie nix - jedenfalls nich von aussen.

Ich denke an vielen Cross-, Tekking- und Cityraedern aber auch vielen guenstigen MTBs sind die Federgabeln einfach nur aus Optik- und Marketinggruenden montiert. Die Bike waren besser mit ner normalen Starrgabel. No Offense


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. April 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Zu der Sache, von wegen falsche Feder etc ...
> 
> Also meine Mutter hat auch ne guenstige Gabel (allerdings von Suntour) in ihrem Crossbike verbaut. Die federt wie von Schildbuerger beschrieben quasi nicht bzw extrem wenig - und das Beginn an und auch wenn man sich mit Schwung und vollem Gewicht draufwirft. Einstellen kann man an den guenstigen Gabel meistens so gut wie nix - jedenfalls nich von aussen.
> 
> Ich denke an vielen Cross-, Tekking- und Cityraedern aber auch vielen guenstigen MTBs sind die Federgabeln einfach nur aus Optik- und Marketinggruenden montiert. Die Bike waren besser mit ner normalen Starrgabel. No Offense



Hallo Child3k,

wenn sich der Fahrradbenutzer mit einer Nichtfunktion zufrieden gibt, dann kann man o.g. gerne stehen lassen.
Wenn dieser dann sauer über die (Federgabel-)Produkte ist, liegt das leider an der fehlenden Eigeninitiative des Benutzers - nicht am Produkt selbst.
Wie schon geschrieben, manchmal muss man seinem Glück (Händler) etwas auf die Sprünge helfen. Gelle?? 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## kaki (17. November 2010)

Ich finde nicht, dass die Tester zu hohe Erwartungen hatten. Ich denke eher, viele Nutzer haben, gemessen an dieser Preisklasse, zu hohe Erwartungen. Der Testbericht korrigiert diese doch eher. 
Nichtsdestotrotz haben die Einsteiger-Räder ihre Berechtigung - eben für Einsteiger und Sonntagsradler.


----------



## LF-X (17. November 2010)

alter Thread wiederbelebt 

Ich habe selber eine RST Gila und eine Suntour XCR-RL. Die Gabeln sind nicht vergleichbar. Beides günstige Modelle der jeweiligen Hersteller. Die Suntour spricht aber deutlich besser an. Die Gila ist zu starr. Gibt es möglichkeiten das zu korrigieren? Vorspannung runter, neu schmieren?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. November 2010)

Hallo LF-X,

ja, die SR Suntour Gabel ist etwas höherwertiger angesiedelt, die RST Gila ist etwas günstiger. Man kann diese aber auch etwas in ihrer Funktion verbessern.
Grundsätzlich sollten gerade die günstigen Einsteigergabeln mit der selben Sorgfalt gepflegt werden, wie die teureren Modelle. 
Sie werden oftmals als Wegwerfware am Rad "vergessen" - können aber durch regelmäßige Wartung auch für lange Zeit eher Lust als Frust bringen.
Eine Wartung selber durchzuführen setzt immer ein wenig technische Fähigkeiten voraus, wobei der einfache Aufbau von Einsteigergabeln einem hier entgegenkommt - dennoch: die Gabelwartung sollte immer vom Fachmann durchgeführt werden! 
Wer am Innenaufbau interessiert ist, kann sich gerne die Explosionszeichnung der Gabel zu Gemüte führen: www.RST.com.tw -> Tech Support -> Spare Parts List.
Hier findet man auch des weiteren die immer hilfreiche Anleitung zur Neuschmierung der Gabel: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2 
*Gabelfett* und ein wenig (Gabel-)Öl helfen den meisten Teleskopfedergabeln wieder auf die Sprünge.

Es gibt im Übrigen verschiedene Versionen der RST Gila: die "T" Modelle und die "TnL" Modelle (T=Turn Preload zur Veränderung der Gabelvorspannung; TnL=TurnAndLock zur Veränderung der Druckstufe bis zum Lockout; im Erstausrüstermarkt gibt es die ML=MechanicalLockout Version zum mechanischen Blockieren der Gabel).

So, das war es ersteinmal hier - für weitere Fragen sind wir aber gerne zur Stelle.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (22. November 2010)

Vielen Dank! Das ein Hersteller in einem Bike-Forum aktiv auf Nutzer eingeht erzeugt bei mir eine gute Meinung über den Hersteller (oder Vertrieb).

Meine Gila ist eine einfache Gila T. Ich werd sie mir mal genauer anschauen und melden, wie sie sich dabei verhält.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. November 2010)

Kenne jetzt den Test nicht aber über andere Modell wie z.b. die Storm liest man ja recht Positives und die ist preislich & gewichtstechnisch ja eine sehr interessante Freeridegabel. 

Ich denke wenn ein Hersteller wie RST es schlau anstellt und nicht an den falschen Stellen spart kann man sich durchaus im MTB-Sektor etablieren.


----------



## LF-X (23. November 2010)

RST Gabeln findet man an vielen günstigen Bikes. Der Ruf ist wohl deshalb nicht der beste. Die höherwertigen Gabeln werden aber gut getestet. Die Titan 15 soll echt ordentlich sein.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,







Die Titan-15? ...passt!!



Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## mat2u (24. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem "Fuhrpark" befindet sich auch ein sogenanntes Einsteigerbike, ein Ghost SE1200 (das ist noch eine Nummer unter dem von Bike getesteten Ghost aus besagtem Test).
Grundsätzlich ist das Bike gar nicht schlecht, Geometrie ist wohl keine Frage des Preises.
Die Gabel, eine RST 191 Preload adjust 80 mm, passt auch optisch recht gut ans Rad, umbauen will ich eigentlich nicht.
Meine Erwartungen an die dort verbaute liegen natürlich deutlich unter denen die ich an die übrigen Gabeln meiner Bikes stelle und bisher habe ich mich damit abgefunden dass diese Federgabel fast nicht "federt".
Da ich habe eben gelesen habe, dass man den Gablen durch Einstellungen doch auf die Sprünge helten kann, so frage ich interessiert nach: wie und was kan nich tun?
Mir kommt die Gabel bisher sehr steif vor, wenn ich mich mit 88 KG auf den Lenker stemme, so geht sie nur sehr wenig in die Knie, beim Fahren auf Feldwegen sind die Gabelholme nahe zu komplett staubig.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2010)

Hab nicht viele Infos zu der Gabel gefunden aber sie scheint zumindest Stahlfedern und keine einfachen Elastomere zu haben.

Deshalb würde ich die Gabel mal aufmachen (sollte kein großer Aufwand sein) und die Gabel ordentlich mit Öl und Fett versorgen.

Es soll schon so manch hochpreisige High-End Gabel von bekannten Herstellern mit viel zu wenig Schmierstoffen ausgeliefert worden sein...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. November 2010)

Hi mat2u,

hier kurz der Link zur Explosionszeichnung der RST 191 Gabel:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/788491
Die Gabel ist simpel aufgebaut, auf der (in Fahrtrichtung betrachtet) rechten Gabelholmseite sitzt die Stahlfeder. 
Eine (Gabel-)Fettpackung für die RST 191 wird die Performance etwas ankurbeln - eventuell auch etwas dickes Gabelöl an den Dichtungen...
Damit das recht schicke Einsteigerrad etwas mehr Spass macht 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## mat2u (25. November 2010)

Erst mal Danke für die schnell Antwort,

die Explosionszeichnung habe ich schon angeschaut. Am WE werde ich mir die Gabel dann mal vornehmen und versuchen sie zu zerlegen.
Erfolg bzw, Misserfolg werde ich dann melden ;-)
Ja das Ghost SE1200 ist wirklich ein nettes günstiges Bike was für erstaunlich viele Einsatzgebiete taugt.
Es hat auch praktischer Weise einen Platz in der Garage während die anderen Bikes im Keller stehen/hängen.
So wird ein günstiges Rad erstaunlich oft gefahren...

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## mat2u (7. Dezember 2010)

Leider habe ich die Schraube des rechten Gabelbeins nicht lösen können, sie hat sich ewig gedreht ohne jedoch fester oder gar lose zu werden.
Herausziehen lies sie sich aber auch nicht.
Habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht oder ist etwas defekt?
Vielen Dank für den Support.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2010)

mat2u schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die Schraube des rechten Gabelbeins nicht lösen können, sie hat sich ewig gedreht ohne jedoch fester oder gar lose zu werden.
> Herausziehen lies sie sich aber auch nicht.
> Habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht oder ist etwas defekt?
> Vielen Dank für den Support.
> ...




Moin,

versuch mal über die Gabeltauchrohre ein wenig Gegendruck zu erzeugen.....am besten Vorderrad Ausbauen und das Rad auf den Kopf stellen,...... währen Du schraubst die Tauchrohre Richtung Fußboden drücken (geht am besten wenn Du auf die Gabelbrücke drückst) mit dem ganzen gedrücke solltest Du etwas Gegendruck von Innen auf die Schrauben bekommen und sie löst sich dann, weil sie sich nicht so leicht mitdrehen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke ollo,

in der Tat - mit Gegendruck lässt sich da "was drehen" 
Eventuelle hilft auch ein schnell anlaufendes Eletrogerät wie etwa eine Bohrmaschine mit eingespanntem Bit.

War der Tip erfolgbringend?

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## mat2u (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe  ich die rechte Schraube auch mit gegendrücken und Zuhilfenahme eines Makitaschrauber nicht lösen können, sie dreht sich und dreht sich ohne auch nur einen MM rauszukommen.
Ein Festdrehen ist ebenfalss nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo mat2u,

bitte nochmal die Explosionszeichnung ansehen. Das Teil (3) mit welchem die Gabel auf beiden Seiten verschraubt ist, hat einen recht großen flachen Kopf. Dieser beherbergt auch einen 5mm Kopf - einfach mal mit der Taschenlame in die ausgeräumte Gabel hinein schauen. Um dort hin zu kommen hilft ein Steckschlüsselsatz mit diversen Verlängerungen.
Dann dürfte es endlich klappen 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

